# better pics



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

he's at 3 inches. what kind is he? he was sold as pristobrycon striolatus


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

IMO sanchezi


----------



## devil (May 19, 2005)

looks like a sanchezi to me too


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

2 points for sanchezi


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

you can hit the hammer on the head with this one.. sanchezi


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

definitely not a striolatus?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say sanchezi also.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My vote goes to (a young) S. sanchezi as well.
Beautiful fish, btw!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

sanchezi it is







im still waiting for frank's final words. what's your say on this one frank? tnx

for months i've been wondering what he is,i've always thought he was a strio and was called a white diamond black piranha hehe


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Rejoice and be happy....you probably have a Sanchezi and a beautiful one at that...they are awesome fish!!!!

Jay


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

jaejae said:


> Rejoice and be happy....you probably have a Sanchezi and a beautiful one at that...they are awesome fish!!!!
> 
> Jay


thanks man!

he is really awesome! he already ate half of a dozen tiger barbs i put in his tank prior to the neon tetras i had in with him


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete


----------

